# Goldfische Wachsen nicht warum??



## DanielKny (17. Apr. 2018)

Hallo ich habe mir die Letzen Jahre immer wieder überlegt Kois in meinen Gartenteich zu setzen habe mich damit nun aber abgefunden.
Da mein Teich einfach zu klein für diese Tiere sind.
Nunja ich habe schon immer etwa 15-20 Goldfische auf 6500l mit Filterung usw.
Nun habe ich vergangenes Wochenende von einen Freund 8 weitere Goldis aus einen Weiher bekommen
und ich habe gefallen an den großen Goldis gefunden.
Meine eigenen Fische sind Teilweise nach mehreren Jahren nicht an die größe gekommen.

Meine Fische sind Größtenteils unter 10cm nach mehreren Jahren leider...
Die aus den Weiher sind ich vermute etwas über 20cm.

Eigentlich möchte ich das alle weiter wachsen und die aus dem Weiher vllt irgendwann die 30-35cm haben und meine eigenen vielleicht überhaupt mal 15-20cm.

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen
Daniel

Danke schon mal fürs lesen und Helfen.
sry für Grammatik oder Rechtschreibfehler ich bin mir bewusst das ich nicht alles richtig habe.


----------



## hessi (17. Apr. 2018)

Die Frage hab ich mir auch schon mal gestellt.
Bei uns im Michelsrombacher Wald (Hessen Kreis Fulda)ist ein Löschteich wo Schwärme von Hunderten Goldfischen ihre Runden drehen (wahrscheinlich wurden da mal welche ausgesetzt)und kein Fisch ist größer als 10-15 cm.Gibts da vielleicht kleine Rassen?
Bei mir im Teich habe ich Goldfische die über 20cm groß sind.


----------



## Alfii147 (17. Apr. 2018)

Gesundes Wasser + Frischwasser
gutes Futter und wärme

Dann wachsen auch die Goldfische..
Meine haben fast alle über 20 cm, teilweise mit Flossen auch mehr..

Geboren 2015


----------



## DanielKny (17. Apr. 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Gesundes Wasser + Frischwasser
> gutes Futter und wärme



Mein Wasser ist immer klar und sauber 
Frischwasser bekommen sie 1 mal die woche vielleicht etwas wenig aber kann das der grund sein ?
Und Futter okay keine Ahnung weiß ich grad nicht auswendig aber eins aus ner Zoohandlung wo sie mir empfohlen haben


----------



## lollo (17. Apr. 2018)

Hallo,

das nennt sich Verbuttung, früher sagte man auch eher Inzucht dazu.
Goggle mal nach diesen Wörtern.


----------



## DanielKny (17. Apr. 2018)

lollo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das nennt sich Verbuttung, früher sagte man auch eher Inzucht dazu.
> Goggle mal nach diesen Wörtern.




Okay danke das kanns wirklich sein 
Die fische sind im Teich geboren und denen ihre vorfahren glaub auch


----------



## Alfii147 (17. Apr. 2018)

Meine sind auch 2015 bei mir geboren 
Sogar der Opa (7-8 Jahre) schwimmt derzeit noch mit im Teich.

Und meine wachsen auch


----------



## Michael H (17. Apr. 2018)

Hallo
Ich würde ja schreiben , schmeiß die Goldfische raus und hol dir 3-4 Koi bei 6500 Liter .
Aber das lass ich lieber .......


----------



## DanielKny (17. Apr. 2018)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich würde ja schreiben , schmeiß die Goldfische raus und hol dir 3-4 Koi bei 6500 Liter .
> Aber das lass ich lieber .......




Dann gibts hier aber haue haue im Forum.

War heute aber bei jemand mit ner guten Anlage und hab mich etwas umgesehen in 1-2 Jahren kann ich hoffentlich auch umbauen.
Geplant ist zurzeit 4*2*2
Aber keine Ahnung ob ich noch einen 4*0,5*0,4 grünstreifen für einen schönen tei h mit kois brauche.
Soll ich jetzt schon einen planungs thread erstellen wo alle Ideen gesammelt werden


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Apr. 2018)

hessi schrieb:


> Gibts da vielleicht kleine Rassen?


Geschichte von Platz und Nahrungsangebot.


----------



## DanielKny (17. Apr. 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Geschichte von Platz und Nahrungsangebot.



Platz haben sie ja aber und füttern tue ich sie im Sommer zwar nicht jeden tag aber eigentlich schon 4-5 mal die woche


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Apr. 2018)

lollo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das nennt sich Verbuttung, früher sagte man auch eher Inzucht dazu.



diese alte Aussage kreist selbst heute noch bei den meißten alten Anglern rum wenn Karpfen/Schleien wegen massiven Überbesatz an Weißfischen und akutem Raubfischmangel (die werden ja immer am liebsten gefangen) im Gewässer net richtig wachsen wollen

gegen Inzucht sind Fische net anfällig. (fast sämtliche Zuchtformen gehen auf züchterisch betriebene Inzucht zurück) Und aufs Größenwachstum von Fischen und anderen Wechselwarmen Tiere wirkt sich die auch net aus. Das liegt einzig an den Lebensumständen der Fische (kriegen z.B Brut/Jungtiere in den ersten Wochen/Monaten nicht ausreichend eiweißreiches Lebendfutter !!!!! ab, leben in nitratbelastetem Wasser , zu kalte Temperaturen, ect. kommen sie sehr schnell in Wachstumsstockungen die sie später dann auch nicht wieder aufholen
Folglich bleiben sie dann auch meißt deutlich kleiner als solche die unter günstigen Bedingungen heranwachsen


----------



## lollo (18. Apr. 2018)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> diese alte Aussage kreist selbst heute noch bei den meißten alten Anglern rum





Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> . Das liegt einzig an den Lebensumständen der Fische



Hallo Frank,

ich war nie Angler, aber so steht es auch in Wiki unter Verbuttung und Inzucht, deswegen mein Verweis dort hin.
Ich in meinem Leben habe bei der Zucht meiner Tiere immer eine Linienzucht betrieben, da konnte man aus dem Zuchtbuch
genau erkennen woher welcher Sttich kam.  

Bei Teichfischen ist dies allerdings schlecht möglich, und wird von den Massenvermehrern der Goldis bestimmt nicht angestrebt.


----------



## DanielKny (18. Apr. 2018)

Danke schonmal für die ganzen Anregungen.

Kann mir noch wer ne frage beantworten

Und zwar ist es schädlicher 1 großen __ goldfisch 20cm + zu haben oder 3 kleine 5-8cm


----------



## muh.gp (18. Apr. 2018)

Schädlicher? Wieso schädlicher?

Und klares und sauberes Wasser sind kein Indiz für gesundes Wasser... die Verbuttung stelle ich auch mal in Frage. Passen die Wasserwerte, Temperatur und Futter, dann wachsen die Goldies auch in einem "Eimer" ( bitte nicht wörtlich nehmen und falsch verstehen...).


----------



## Alfii147 (18. Apr. 2018)

Denke das gleicht sich aus .. was die Ausscheidungen betrifft ..





KleinKoi schrieb:


> Platz haben sie ja aber und füttern tue ich sie im Sommer zwar nicht jeden tag aber eigentlich schon 4-5 mal die woche



Und was macht man, wenn die Tiere nicht wachsen ? - Mehr füttern .. 
Natürlich in Betrachtung der von mir erwähnten Wasserwerte ..

Zeige doch mal dein Futter? Sind es solche Teichsticks aus Luft?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Apr. 2018)

KleinKoi meint wohl eher welcher Fisch den Teich stärker belasten tut

bei einer Verdoppelung der Länge nimmt das Gewicht um rund das 4-6fache zu. Folglich verbraucht er um die Körpermasse zu versorgen viel mehr Futter, viel mehr Sauerstoff (was dann oft im Frühjahr für große Augen sorgt wenn die Fische alle untern Eis erstickt sind obwohl es Jahrelang vorher klappte) und macht deswegen auch viel mehr Dreck

ein 20cm __ Goldfisch braucht  Futter/macht Dreck wie 4-6 10cm Goldies


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Apr. 2018)

Allgemein vergleicht man das Fischgewicht. Somit hat Frank das super deutlich gemacht.


----------



## DanielKny (18. Apr. 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Zeige doch mal dein Futter? Sind es solche Teichsticks aus Luft?



Nein Nicht mehr

Sind 3mm bälle wo glaub 3 liter 700g wiegen da hab ich aufgepasst 

Kann Morgen mal nen bild machen.


----------



## DanielKny (18. Apr. 2018)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> KleinKoi meint wohl eher welcher Fisch den Teich stärker belasten tut
> 
> bei einer Verdoppelung der Länge nimmt das Gewicht um rund das 4-6fache zu. Folglich verbraucht er um die Körpermasse zu versorgen viel mehr Futter, viel mehr Sauerstoff (was dann oft im Frühjahr für große Augen sorgt wenn die Fische alle untern Eis erstickt sind obwohl es Jahrelang vorher klappte) und macht deswegen auch viel mehr Dreck
> 
> ein 20cm __ Goldfisch braucht  Futter/macht Dreck wie 4-6 10cm Goldies



Okay danke genau das wollte ich wissen.

Weil jetzt habe ich das Gefühl mein teich ist überbesetzt 
Und hab angst das mir welche eingehen.
Hab heute nochmal geschaut sind so um die 33 fische.
Stellen sich leider nicht auf zum zählen 

Aber ich denke 10 Stück haben 20cm
Und 5 Stück 10-12Cn
Der rest ist unter 10 wenn nicht sogar nur 5cm

Kann das schon zu viel sein will nicht das mir welche eingehen.
Aber trennen will ich mich eigentlich auch ungerne


----------



## Alfii147 (18. Apr. 2018)

'Musst du doch auch gar nicht, achte auf deine Wasserwerte..
Spendiere ihnen regelmäßige Wasserwechsel.
Biete gutes Futter

Ansonsten einfach Filtertechnik aufrüsten.



KleinKoi schrieb:


> Kann Morgen mal nen bild machen.



Genau, mach das mal.


----------



## DanielKny (19. Apr. 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Denke das gleicht sich aus .. was die Ausscheidungen betrifft ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Michael H (19. Apr. 2018)

Hallo

Hmmmm , Bunte Luft .....
Sollte aber ausreichend für Goldfische sein ....


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Apr. 2018)

Hier kann man sicherlich, ein besseres Futter nehmen ..
Auch wenn es nur Goldfische sind! Die fressen ja keine Menge, wie Koi, somit bestimmt bezahlbar


----------



## hessi (19. Apr. 2018)

Habt ihr mal ein paar Vorschläge welches Futter gut ist?
Ich hab nämlich auch immer Baumarkt Futter genommen (Flocken und "__ Würmer").


----------



## Ansaj (19. Apr. 2018)

Ich füttere meine Goldfische wie die Kois (bzw. ich versuche die Goldies möglichst nicht zu füttern, aber die sind ja nicht dumm), also mit Koifutter.
Seit einiger Zeit verwende ich Hiquaso, weil es sich für mich gut anhört. Meine Fische mögen es, sind gesund und wachsen. Genaueres kann ich über die Qualität nicht sagen.

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Apr. 2018)

hessi schrieb:


> Habt ihr mal ein paar Vorschläge welches Futter gut ist?
> Ich hab nämlich auch immer Baumarkt Futter genommen (Flocken und "__ Würmer").



Ich persönlich, würde mich mal nach einem guten Koifutter umsehen, welches einen nicht allzu hohen Proteingehalt hat.
Auch würde ich eines mit 3 mm bevorzugen. 

Hier eventuell 1-2 KG, das reicht doch für die Goldfische, eine ganze Saison.
Kostet vll. 20-25 € - denke dies ist vertretbar.


----------



## DanielKny (19. Apr. 2018)

Kommt man von ner rad tour nach 90min wieder und rege Unterhaltung gut so

Ja ich schaue mich mal um nur 2kg für 20€ hab ich irgendwie noch nie gefunden

Und ist des futter wirklich so schlecht
Sind 700g und hat au 5€ gekostet also denk falls ich eins mit pro kg 10€ finde kann ich das getrost nehmen

Hat wer nen Wasser wert test den er empfehlen kann.
Ich finde nur welche für aquarien


----------



## DanielKny (19. Apr. 2018)

Nächstes mal stelle ich es erst hier rein und lasse es mir von euch absegnen 

Gibt es ein gutes was man auf amazon kaufen kann
Oder lieber bei ein speziellen shop ?


----------



## Ansaj (19. Apr. 2018)

KleinKoi schrieb:


> Und ist des futter wirklich so schlecht



Na ja, ich bin da kein Experte, aber mir fällt auf, dass das Futter anscheinend nur aus Weizen, Soja und Mais besteht. Das beste Futter finden die Fische in der Natur selber, danach folgt solches, das möglichst nahe am Naturfutter ist. Getreide und Co würden Fische ohne Menschen nicht zu Gesicht bekommen...


----------



## Alfii147 (20. Apr. 2018)

JBL Wassertest (Set).


----------



## koichteich (20. Apr. 2018)

Moin, 500g etwa 8 euro.


----------

